# Indie



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Indie is now 10 wks and is doing great she's such a joy to have in our lives


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Indie is just precious!!   

Love your pics... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Yay! Puppy pics. Soooo cute. I bet you can't get enough. I also would bet that playground will quickly become her own agility course. I always think it's funny that this one house on my neighborhood always had their dog on a tie out and he would bark when we walked by. Then they got a fence, presumably for kids and dog. Put up a gym set and now the dog stays in the "birds nest" so he can see and bark at people over the fence!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Indie is a beautiful little pup!

On the first picture it looks like she is just about to fly away  
Love it!


----------

